# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Как защитится от нового покушения преследующего хакера? Смена МАС-адреса

## Kolka

Доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста, что нужно сделать, чтобы вновь не *взломали* проникли на компьютер.
К примеру, новый виндовс, система Убунту, в ней одна учетная запись администратора с паролем, другая *юзер просто* в ней ВПН + виртул бокс на виндовс 7\10, что еще нужно сделать для увеличения безопасности? К примеру, как изменить старый МАС-адрес? А также стоит ли использовать 3\4G модем, стоит ли постоянно менять МАС + откат системы. Как быть со старой сетевой картой в ноутбуке? И как влияет на безопасность модем?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Проще не включать компьютер вообще. Тогда Ваш компьютер никто не взломает.

----------


## NataschaBernd

Как хорошо я вас понимаю. У многих компы взломаны а они и не догадываются потому что антивирусы этого не видят. для вашей проблемы необходимо почитать форумы взломщиков то есть хакеров.

----------

